# pathfinder speakers



## tdee (Mar 13, 2004)

I bought a new Kenwood KDC-122 CD Receiver .Here is what I installed in the rear 
Kenwood KFC-5708C 5"x7" 2-way Speakers 
I bought these for the door speakers
Kenwood KFC-1069S 4" 2-way Speakers 
Have not installed the 4" yet and may not and would like another opinion on these before I remove the panel.The system sounds ok but I would like more bass.Will these 4" be better than the original 5x7"s.I installed these in the rear after a suggestion from Crutchfield XTC 5x7-inch pair Slim Speaker Baffles 
.Any tips thanks td


----------



## catman02 (May 15, 2005)

*Pathifinder Speakers*

I have a 93 SE and would appreciate any help you could give me as to how to change the rear speakers out.







tdee said:


> I bought a new Kenwood KDC-122 CD Receiver .Here is what I installed in the rear
> Kenwood KFC-5708C 5"x7" 2-way Speakers
> I bought these for the door speakers
> Kenwood KFC-1069S 4" 2-way Speakers
> ...


----------



## byrdman99 (Jun 15, 2005)

*Rear Speakers*

I have a 93 Pathfinder SE and it has the rear speakers in the roof (two 5x7 and two tweeters). You can use a flat screwdrivers to pry the covers over the 5x7's off. The covers have four friction clips holding them in place. Once you remove the covers, the 5x7's are held in place by four screws (philips I believe). Unplug the speakers and replace. I never removed the tweeters since I was amping the replacements. I just ran new wires to my new speakers. Hope some of this helped.


----------



## byrdman99 (Jun 15, 2005)

*Speakers*

I recommend using 5 1/4"'s for better speaker response (especially for bass) rather than 4"'s. You can fit them in there with a little modification and elbow grease.


----------



## Azgrower (Oct 1, 2004)

tdee said:


> Any tips? thanks td


Yeah, never buy from Crutchfield again. They are a great resource for information but thats about it. WAY TOO overpriced.


----------

